# Are you an Alden Indy Boot fan?



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been eyeing Indy boots for some time, but it looks like they may be appropriate for only very few occasions and would hate to shell out the dough if I can't wear them often. 

They are not a hard-working boot -- so no lawn work, hiking, riding a motorcycle or even walking the dog in the woods. Given the lack of lugs, they don't appear to be the best choice for the rain. They do not look like the right choice for a business casual office environment. 

So, if anyone has a pair, can you please share where you wear them?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alden's Indy boot is a legitimate work boot. Ironically, given the use limits assumed in your OP, I have worn mine when doing "yard work, hiking, riding my motorcycle and walking the dog, in the woods." The boots hold up well and develop a rather nice patina, through such uses. However, I do agree with you about the propriety of the boot for business casual wear...such applications pushes the personal style envelope just a bit too far for my tastes! The boots do look great with jeans or rugged versions of khakis.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

If yours is primarily a work boot, do you both to polish them? And, given the nature of leather, what do you use for best results?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's been tough to square the price and beautiful construction of the boots with their intended purpose, but since I stopped being so delicate they've really come into their own. I don't polish them and only clean them if they're caked with mud. They're getting scuffed and scratched and starting to show some age.

I visit residential construction sites and got them originally because I needed a rugged shoe to visit these sites in, but wouldn't look too out of place with the jacket and tie up top. I've now expanded their use to become my casual shoe of choice. They're comfortable as hell and go with just about everything. I'd probably call the my cold weather topsiders!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I own three pair. An original, a Leather Soul "Ultimate" Indy, and a Kudu Indy.
I also own some real work boots such as a pair of custom Wesco, (West Coast Boot Company) Jobmasters, a pair of White's, as well as some Redwings and Thorogood 8" wedge soles for the light work.

I have to respectfully disagree with eagle2250 in that perhaps an Indy could be used for hard surface warehouse type work, but even then the sole and heel is so hard I believe it would be fatiguing to wear over a long work day.

I can't see an Indy at a construction site or for agricultural work. Perhaps a tradesman such as a plumber, electrician, or a carpenter? Maybe a deliveryman or professional driver,... But for the rough stuff I don't think the Indy boots would be the *ideal* boot.

I love all three pairs of my Indy boots. They have a very old school look about them and I think that's cool.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*No*

No, I can't really see the attraction to them.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I totally lust them and plan on getting some within a year or so.
I plan to wear them as a chukka. 
I think they will make perfect field/office boots for the type of work I do.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I really wanted to like them, but I never did. I bought the Red Wing Gentleman Traveler instead and am very pleased with my decision


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I must admit that I'm not a fan of the top stitching. I'm not sure why, but they become too casual for me. To each his own...

Instead, I chose the following as I feel they could work with work stuff to khakis... and I love the comfort of crepe soles:
















Should arrive in June 2010. From my local hipster joint, Context: https://www.contextclothing.com/item.php?id=1524

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Billyjo88 said:


> If yours is primarily a work boot, do you both to polish them? And, given the nature of leather, what do you use for best results?


I do polish my Indy boots on a regular basis...usually with dark brown Kiwi. Over time, it nicely darkens the color and depth of the shine. Then I go out and scuff em up again.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I really dislike that top stitching. The coiston by Crockett is more vesatile and still quite durable.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I find myself wanting to like this iconic shoe but i simply can't, even with leffot's wonderful edition.

I've found that they do not serve as well as redwings for work boots and not as versatile as a pair of chukkas.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the Indy, and it's my go to weekend boot when I don't feel like shoes. I keep a pair of the classic waxed calf out at the cabin for tramping through dirt and mud, and a few pairs in town for wearing with denim, khakis, corduroy, whatever. I don't tend to be too picky about caring for them, and the classic calfskin have never been polished at all. The others, particularly the brown chromexcel, just tend to look better well maintained, so I clean them up with Saphir Renovateur from time to time.. Here are a few pics of how I tend to wear mine:


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Own them and love them. Great shoe/boot.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had my eye on the tan suede version at Leather Soul forever, but the damn things sell out so quickly. I may need to pre-order, although my short attention span makes it so difficult to wait months for a pair of shoes when I've become accustomed to buying and taking home with me same day. Anybody have those?


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

JMO, but Indy boots are work boots, and I don't spend $400+ on work boots. There are some specialized exceptions, but most men who work for a living don't either. If you are wearing your fancy Aldens on the job site thinking that it makes you one of the guys, you are wrong.

GT's...I wouldn't mind having a pair of them, but I damn sure wouldn't wear them while mowing the lawn or running a chain saw. I have a couple of pairs of old military boots for that stuff.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too really like the look of the Indy boots. I also can't imagine using them as work boots. I have a pair of Redwings similar to the Alden PTBs and they look great with khakis and jeans. Those I could use as work boots but I have a hard time using a pair of $180 boots as work boots as I'm not a laborer(thats why I have cheap WalMart boots). If I were to ever get a pair of Indys they would just be a casual boot and wouldn't see use as a work boot.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Love mine, wear them 1 or 2 times/week.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

For the most part, I am not a fan of the Indy boots. The top stiching generally creates a hyperactive and confused look--particularly the black version which is the most confused of the group. I am a fan of this version:










Here the effect is far less confused and distracting.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> For the most part, I am not a fan of the Indy boots. The top stiching generally creates a hyperactive and confused look--particularly the black version which is the most confused of the group. I am a fan of this version:
> 
> Here the effect is far less confused and distracting.


Sounds like you don't wear argyle much then..


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

My wife hates the top stitching -- she thinks they make the shoes look of lesser quality...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Just arrived*


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the way the Indy boots look including the top stitch. Sadly, my wardrobe is never on the rugged side. The black or the natural brown are equally impressive.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to Tom at LeatherSoul, I've purchased the Vintage and Snuff Suede Indy

The Snuff Suede is a narrower size than my Vintage version and I feel it fits me better

My beef with the Snuff Suede version is that 2 different colors of stitching are used. One on the apron, another on the counter, topline, throat. 

For city casual wear, the suede version is way more comfortable (and doesn't have the smell of oiled Nubuck)



FYI: as of March 24...Tom is taking pre-orders on the Snuff Suede version


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Steve Smith said:


> JMO, but Indy boots are work boots, and I don't spend $400+ on work boots. There are some specialized exceptions, but most men who work for a living don't either. If you are wearing your fancy Aldens on the job site thinking that it makes you one of the guys, you are wrong.
> 
> GT's...I wouldn't mind having a pair of them, but I damn sure wouldn't wear them while mowing the lawn or running a chain saw. I have a couple of pairs of old military boots for that stuff.





dwebber18 said:


> I too really like the look of the Indy boots. I also can't imagine using them as work boots. I have a pair of Redwings similar to the Alden PTBs and they look great with khakis and jeans. Those I could use as work boots but I have a hard time using a pair of $180 boots as work boots as I'm not a laborer(that's why I have cheap WalMart boots). If I were to ever get a pair of Indys they would just be a casual boot and wouldn't see use as a work boot.


Over the years, I have used cheap boots for working in the outdoors and I have worn (and still wear) pairs of Red Wings, Alden Indy boots (the standard edition, model #405), and Wesco Jobmasters. The cheap boots wore out quickly and most hurt my feet, every "step" of the process. The better quality footwear held up to the work being done, protecting my feet and keeping them comfortable, throughout the process. Good value, I think!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No. I can't stand top white stitching like that on boots or shoes.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Beefeater said:


>


enjoy wearing


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

*Wow, those are beauties!!! *



gman-17 said:


> For the most part, I am not a fan of the Indy boots. The top stiching generally creates a hyperactive and confused look--particularly the black version which is the most confused of the group. I am a fan of this version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odd I/O (Apr 4, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> For the most part, I am not a fan of the Indy boots. The top stiching generally creates a hyperactive and confused look--particularly the black version which is the most confused of the group. I am a fan of this version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gman-17, what's the model number and where would one find this? Is this a Leather Soul exclusive? They're simply amazing. :drool:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Anybody have any idea how Alden's Indies stack up against White's Semi-Dress ankle boots? They seem to be very much in the same niche. I think the White's offerings are somewhat more expensive than the basic Indy but at least some are MTM. The White's boots just seem a little more "real deal" to me--maybe because my old pal Elmer Keith was a fan of their boots.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Anybody have any idea how Alden's Indies stack up against White's Semi-Dress ankle boots? They seem to be very much in the same niche. I think the White's offerings are somewhat more expensive than the basic Indy but at least some are MTM. The White's boots just seem a little more "real deal" to me--maybe because my old pal Elmer Keith was a fan of their boots.


The White's in question are sort of the real deal in that they are actually made by a boot company. I have a pair and they fit wonderfully. But they are a bit costume-like.

I was hoping for something slightly on the antique side so I ordered leather soles rather than vibram or other rubber ones. I think I would like them better if I'd thought to ask that the soles be closely trimmed rather than being made with White's usual two rows of stitches. Alternatively, they would look better, and more boot-like, with vibram. I have a few (three) pairs of White's, in various packer styles. I quite like their old-fashion high arch design and they are quite functional as work or woods boots.

FWIW I don't care for the Indy boots, nor for that style of real work boots, such as made by Redwing.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

As a follow up, i just got a pair of shell indy boots (with top stitching, exactly like those in the photo above). What are your thoughts on their ability to handle rainy weather. I know shell is better then calfskin but i don't want to ruin $600 on week 1.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm surprised at some of the animosity for the stitching. It's far less obtrusive than the stitching on upland shooting boots, a fairly classic style. It also adds the barest degree of visual interest to the toes. If the white is not to your liking, it's certainly easy to darken the stitching with polish.

I have the ultimate indy from leather soul, and I find it to be one of my most versatile shoes (very much like a "cold weather topsider," as a previous poster described them). They actually look like nice shoes when the ankles are hidden by one's trousers, but they're still quite rugged, durable, and comfortable. I would wear them for just about any type of work that didn't require a steel toe. I would wear them on a motorcycle, except that I don't wear boots with laces when riding. I've worn them on mountains, in rain forests, and in deserts. (Come to think of it, that's pretty much where Indiana Jones wore his, too.)

I admit, however, that the suitability of any shoe or boot for hard work and hiking will depend entirely on your foot. I will hike long distances in camp mocs if there isn't too much underbrush or I'm on a trail.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Have a chance to get the Indy Kudu 404 with lug soles at a discount; could someone please advise as to what kudu is exactly and what the pros and cons are. If you have a pair of the kudus with lug soles, please weigh in here as to their merits. Thanks.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Mr. Knightly said:


> I'm surprised at some of the animosity for the stitching. It's far less obtrusive than the stitching on upland shooting boots, a fairly classic style.


Yes, but the upland shooting gear is in a kind of moccasin style construction so it has functionality. The Alden stitching is completely cosmetic - just a stupid white stitch on top. Do you really want ornamentation on alleged work boots? This is exactly why I chose to go with the Fislon Uplander Chukka (I own two pairs, one on active duty, the other still in the box. Both were purchased before Filson moved boot production outside of the U.S.) over the Indy Boot - I can handle stitching on the tow, just not the faux kind. On the Filson boots and most upland boots, the stiching is on a raised leather seam - as it would be on a moccasin. I really dislike the Indy Boot- I find them very ugly becasue of that stitching. I like the smooth towed pair that Wisco posted.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I finally pulled the trigger on a pair of the CXL's after resisting for so long. Initially, I refused to spend close to $500 for 'work' boots but I kept coming back to them for several reasons. 

First, the Indy boot will undoubtedly last me for the rest of my life. I don't foresee wearing them everyday and Alden's rev recrafting services can allow me to refurbish them should the need arise. The other boots I've seen look cheap and disposable. Second, I do think they're stylish and can be worn casually with just about anything. Lastly, I'll probably use them for actual work purposes, such as yard work, house work or even just subjecting them to the elements. 

So yeah, I'm a fan


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

The Indy boot vamp stitching serves the function of dimininshing vamp wrinkles and creases.
From a style perspective, the vamp stitching dresses up the boot , making it more versatile than a plain vamp work boot.



Epaminondas said:


> Yes, but the upland shooting gear is in a kind of moccasin style construction so it has functionality. The Alden stitching is completely cosmetic - just a stupid white stitch on top. .


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I can understand the appeal, but I am not on the Indy Boot Train.

They look like gigantic cashews.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I do not think the "appeal of the Indy" is about looks. It's more for the functional support (and comfort benefits) of wearing a high top, 9 eyelet, blucher style boot. These factors together make it just about as supportive a piece oif footwear as is possible to produce. The steel shank and cork sole adds to the stability of the boot as well.



Cleveland Brown said:


> I can understand the appeal, but I am not on the Indy Boot Train.
> 
> They look like gigantic cashews.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I wore my Indy boots last night and found them to be quite comfortable, but not ideal for use as all day walking boots. I went down a half size to an 8.5D and they fit perfectly. I'm very impressed by the fit and finish of these boots. Now I know exactly where my money went and I think they're a sound investment. I think it'll be very difficult to abuse these boots


----------

